# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Industria >  La industria española invierte cada vez menos en protección medioambiental

## F. Lázaro

http://iagua.es/2011/07/la-industria...edioambiental/

Mie, 20 jul, 2011

El Instituto Nacional de Estadística (INE) ha publicado hoy los resultados relativos al gasto de las empresas en protección ambiental en el año 2009. Según revela la encuesta sobre medio ambiente en la industria (ver información detallada en el INE), los gastos en protección del medio ambiente de las industrias disminuyeron un 17,3% respecto al año anterior.



En total las empresas gastaron 2.586,6 millones de euros en 2009. Los gastos corrientes destinados a la protección del medio ambiente disminuyeron un 4,7%, mientras que las inversiones en equipos integrados y en equipos independientes registraron un descenso del 30,5%.

Las inversiones más importantes se destinaron a reducir las emisiones atmosféricas (aunque su importe total registró una disminución del 34,1% respecto al año anterior), a la gestión de las aguas residuales (su montante se redujo un 17,7%) y a la gestión de residuos (su importe descendió un 20,3%).

Aunque la inversión para limitar ruidos y vibraciones en el entorno es menor, el gasto destinado a esta actividad disminuyó un 74,2% respecto a 2008. Según el informe del INE, los gastos para la naturaleza fueron también de los que más disminuyeron, un 47%.

A pesar de invertir un 52% menos respecto a 2008, el sector eléctrico fue el mayor inversor en protección del medio ambiente en 2009, con 272,1 millones de euros. Destacan las inversiones realizadas por los sectores de coquerías y refino de petróleo (de 155,7 millones de euros, con un incremento anual del 40%), de la industria química y farmacéutica (con 127,6 millones de euros y un descenso del 5% y de la industria de la alimentación, bebidas y tabaco (con 121,9 millones de euros y un incremento del 2,7%).

Respecto a los gastos corrientes, el sector de alimentación, bebidas y tabaco gastó 343,3 millones de euros, un 3,5% más que 2008. La industria química y farmacéutica gastó 296,9 millones y un descenso del 8,1%) y la de metalurgia y fabricación de productos metálicos, 226,3 millones, un 13,4% menos que en 2008.

*Cataluña invierte más en medio ambiente*

La encuesta revela que Cataluña fue la comunidad autónoma que mayor inversión destinó a la protección del medio ambiente en el año 2009 en la industria, con 171,9 millones de euros, lo que supuso el 16,2% del total nacional. Sin embargo, esta inversión supone el 26,8% menos que en 2008.

El INE destaca también a Andalucía (con 147,9 millones de euros, un 13,9% del total), y Castilla y León (104,5 millones de euros, un 9,8% del total). La Comunidad de Madrid (con 109,9 millones de euros, el 10,3%) ha aumentado en un 99,9% su inversión respecto a 2008. Galicia fue la que más redujo su inversión en 2009 (un 64,3%).

En lo que se refiere a los gastos corrientes, Cataluña efectuó el mayor gasto, con 432,9 millones de euros (un 2,7% menos que en 2008), el 28,4% del total nacional. Por detrás se situaron Andalucía, que gastó un 4,4% menos (con 171,7 millones de euros, el 11,3% del total), la Comunidad Valenciana, que gastó un 8,2% menos (por importe de 145,6 millones de euros, el 9,6%), y el País Vasco (con 139,5 millones, el 9,2% del total).

----------


## Salut

NOVEDAD! NOVEDAD!

Cuando renquean los beneficios, lo que hacemos es repartir los costes entre toda la sociedad... tal cual lo que hicieron los banquitos!

----------

